# Aircraft sheetmatel tech looking for work .



## Badger66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi .

Just wondering if any of you know of any company looking for experianced aircraft sheetmetal workers in Thailand .

I have 27 years experiance behind me , worked most widebodies , medium bodies , and narrow bodies , helicopters , warbirds ..... crash repairs and am currantly a structural crew chief for a well renowned airline in Aústria where I have worked for , on and off 16 years .

Just trying to find a new challange in a more varourable climate ..... getting tired of long cold winters . 

Im from Ireland , 45 years old with a wife and little girl , who is just cute .

Any info would be greatly appreciated .


----------

